# PSA: TiVo Bolt on sale on Amazon for $232.00



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

500GB version.

Normally $299.00.

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-500GB-Unified-Entertainment-System/dp/B013X8YI5I


----------



## TrinaLC (Sep 25, 2002)

It's been a long time since we've actually used a TiVo - maybe almost ten years. (Except on DirecTV unit with lifetime subscription.)

We are now moving, and setting up new electronics in a new home, and advances in TiVo, may be time to do this.

Only thing is - I'm so far behind the times. Current setting - we have 3 TV's, comcast cable, and each has a crappy comcast DVR.

What will this TiVo product actually do? It somehow is usable on all the TVs? Or one per TV?

The UMF is strong, and I don't even know what it does?

Can someone please explain it in the simplest terms? FWIW, we have both DirecTV and cable options at the new home. We also still have a DirecTV TiVo with lifetime subscription that DH uses seasonally for the football package, but it isn't HD ...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TrinaLC said:


> It somehow is usable on all the TVs? Or one per TV?


You need one device per TV, but you can have one full TiVo, plus TiVo Minis for the rest. This would save money both on TiVo service and on CableCard rental (vs. having full TiVos for each TV).


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Tivo Bolt has 4 tuners, and 4K for streaming on a 4K TV. Tivo Roamio Pro has 6 tuners, built in streaming but no 4K. Either one would meet your needs. Longtime TiVo subscribers are being offered Tivo Pro for $600 and Lifetime service for $100 extra. Bolt is white, has a hump and is not stackable.

Once you are moved in, you might want to buy a new 4K / UHD Internet connected TV that can stream 4K content. Getting 4K content from the cable wire and recording on a DVR is a year or two or more away.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'll wait until they have a model that plays nice in stacks. That humped design is beyond stupid.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I love my Tivo Bolt. We didn't have a TiVo for years and recently went back - I love that it integrates Hulu, Amazon, and Netflix.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Longtime TiVo subscribers are being offered Tivo Pro for $600 and Lifetime service for $100 extra.


I think it has been mentioned in another thread that the above deal has ended? It was great while it lasted, and is great if still available.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Is there a way to transfer Lifetime from an existing box to a new one?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> I'll wait until they have a model that plays nice in stacks. That humped design is beyond stupid.


It's no issue for me. I quite like the small footprint of the Bolt.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

justen_m said:


> I think it has been mentioned in another thread that the above deal has ended? It was great while it lasted, and is great if still available.


Yeah. Several times. The worst they can say is no. Then you wait a week and ask again.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

The Tivo Bolt does not work with satellite service.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

justen_m said:


> I think it has been mentioned in another thread that the above deal has ended? It was great while it lasted, and is great if still available.


It is still on now...


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

There are some reports online that if you call and ask about a loyalty deal they might offer one (YMMV). We just had a Tivo die (Series 3 with Lifetime) so I might give this a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

thyname said:


> It is still on now...


How do you get it?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Joules1111 said:


> How do you get it?


I click on the link and it shows $232


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

thyname said:


> I click on the link and it shows $232


I was referring to the loyalty offer. Not the Amazon offer in the OP.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Joules1111 said:


> I was referring to the loyalty offer. Not the Amazon offer in the OP.


Sorry. My bad


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joules1111 said:


> There are some reports online that if you call and ask about a loyalty deal they might offer one (YMMV). We just had a Tivo die (Series 3 with Lifetime) so I might give this a shot tomorrow.


Which model Series 3 (does it have the clock on the front or no?)?

What kind of dead are we talking about?

No lights, no fan, no nothing?

Gets welcome screen but never moves on from there?

Reboot loop?


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

unitron said:


> Which model Series 3 (does it have the clock on the front or no?)?
> 
> What kind of dead are we talking about?
> 
> ...


I think it has the clock on the front. I got it to start up yesterday, got it to connect to download program information, them when I turned on a half hour later there was no.image on the tv (just the input number on top) and blue and red lights on the front of the Tivo. Doesn't seem to loop- I have to unplug it to get it restarted. It did have a pink screen at one point, which was odd.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bryanmc said:


> Is there a way to transfer Lifetime from an existing box to a new one?


Only under a warranty repair, and then you may not get a new TiVo, Lifetime is for the unit it was first put on and can't be moved.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

lessd said:


> Only under a warranty repair, and then you may not get a new TiVo, Lifetime is for the unit it was first put on and can't be moved.


I just called TiVo support to see if they had a current loyalty offer. The person I spoke to mentioned that doing an exchange would be a better deal for me. He said that I would have to go through technical support and they would have to verify the exchange. This is for a box from 2005 (and he was looking at my account).

He said it would end up being $349 for a TiVo Premiere and that included $199 for the transfer of Lifetime (or All In as they now call it).

ETA: I have no idea if all of the above is accurate. He said we would have to call technical support to see if the above could be approved.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Joules1111 said:


> I just called TiVo support to see if they had a current loyalty offer. The person I spoke to mentioned that doing an exchange would be a better deal for me. He said that I would have to go through technical support and they would have to verify the exchange. This is for a box from 2005 (and he was looking at my account).
> 
> He said it would end up being $349 for a TiVo Premiere and that included $199 for the transfer of Lifetime (or All In as they now call it).
> 
> ETA: I have no idea if all of the above is accurate. He said we would have to call technical support to see if the above could be approved.


TiVo was selling a Roamio Pro (and may still be doing that) with All-in for $600, so a 6 year old Premiere at $349 sounds OK to me, but I would first give though in spending another $250 for the Roamio Pro, a much better TiVo. I got a Roamio Plus for my kids home just before they ran out of them for $450 inc Lifetime.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anybody know whether Best Buy price matches Amazon.com? I have a bunch of reward certificates that I can use. Plus the convenience of returns


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

thyname said:


> Does anybody know whether Best Buy price matches Amazon.com? I have a bunch of reward certificates that I can use. Plus the convenience of returns


they do.. however unless an elite member, Amazon has 15 more days for returns than BB


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

compnurd said:


> they do.. however unless an elite member, Amazon has 15 more days for returns than BB


That would be awesome! I thought they only price match brick and mortar stores prices.

I am Elite Plus so I have 45 days returns


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

thyname said:


> That would be awesome! I thought they only price match brick and mortar stores prices.
> 
> I am Elite Plus so I have 45 days returns


as long as it is sold by amazon... which it is.. it should not be an issue


----------



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

thyname said:


> That would be awesome! I thought they only price match brick and mortar stores prices.
> 
> I am Elite Plus so I have 45 days returns


I got my Bolt from my local Bestbuy and they price matched this price (232.40).


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

lessd said:


> TiVo was selling a Roamio Pro (and may still be doing that) with All-in for $600


$700 plus tax now.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> $700 plus tax now.


On March 31st TiVo was selling the Roamio Pro for $600, could have changed see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10846251#post10846251 *post 634*


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

lessd said:


> TiVo was selling a Roamio Pro (and may still be doing that) *with All-in for $600*,





SomeRandomIdiot said:


> $700 plus tax now.





lessd said:


> On March 31st TiVo was selling the Roamio Pro for $600, could have changed see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10846251#post10846251 *post 634*


The Roamio Pro for $600 yes, which is the MSRP, but as you originally stated with Lifetime for $600 and you are wrong.

The deal with Lifetime is $99 additional, for $699.99, as I stated....and you DID as well in the original post - for the wrong price... which I corrected and you still maintained I was wrong.

*Better readed post 631 and 635.
*


tarheelblue32 said:


> Here's the email language:
> 
> Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee $ 99.99
> TiVo Roamio Pro $ 599.99


*Doubled Down and lost again....suggest you admit your mistake before doing it a 3rd time*

I would also add they are pretty strict now about having a number of years of TiVo service (3-5 Years).


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I love my Tivo Bolt. We didn't have a TiVo for years and recently went back - I love that it integrates Hulu, Amazon, and Netflix.


Uh! SO does the Roamio.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> The Roamio Pro for $600 yes, which is the MSRP, but as you originally stated with Lifetime for $600 and you are wrong.
> 
> The deal with Lifetime is $99 additional, for $699.99, as I stated....and you DID as well in the original post - for the wrong price... which I corrected and you still maintained I was wrong.
> 
> ...


The last purchased I made with TiVo was Oct 2, 2015 for a Roamio Plus with Lifetime for $450 + tax and a slide remote also.

Order Shipped 1 TiVo Slide Pro Remote $0.00 $0.00

Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $0.00 
Order total $0.00

Ordered on Oct 2, 2015 | Order# AS275

Track shipment

Order Shipped 1 Bundle, All-in one-time TiVo service fee TiVo Roamio Plus $449.98 $449.98

Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $23.22 
Order total $473.20

Cancel Order
At the time the Roamio Pro with Lifetime was $150 more. I have no direct information after that date except what has been posted.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

lessd said:


> The last purchased I made with TiVo was Oct 2, 2015 for a Roamio Plus with Lifetime for $450 + tax and a slide remote also.
> 
> Order Shipped 1 TiVo Slide Pro Remote $0.00 $0.00
> 
> ...


And as has been posted, the Roamio Pro w/ Lifetime were $700 in March - not $600 - and certainly were not on 3/31/2016 as you posted.

Come on say it....you can do it....you were (begins with a W).


----------



## ji0005 (Sep 28, 2007)

I jumped on this deal after staring at it a couple of days.. I have a TivoHD from 2007 (running strong) but I am interested in the minis and kicking the Comcast boxes out of my house entirely.

I picked up a 2TB hard drive and a mini in the same order, I will hopefully add 2 more minis once I validate it all works.

Got the Bolt upgraded to 2TB and cablecard paired pretty quickly. I was incredibly impressed how much better the Comcast process was for the cablecard. I picked up the card ahead of time and when I called it in the guy nailed it on the first try, unheard of! LOL

The only negative to the experience was getting everything up and realizing Tivo was going to be slow to activate on their end, it took around 2 hours. (I know others have gone way longer, just not an "ideal" experience). 

Hopefully it all works well. I activated the Mini already so that I can avoid issues when I play with it this weekend.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> And as has been posted, the Roamio Pro w/ Lifetime were $700 in March - not $600 - and certainly were not on 3/31/2016 as you posted.
> 
> Come on say it....you can do it....you were (begins with a W).


Your a tough one,* OK *it was 2/27/2016 that* BENGALFREAK *scored a Roamio Pro for $600 or at least he posted as much, sorry for being off a month.

See post 612 here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10846251#post10846251

And now let drop this!!


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

ji0005 said:


> Got the Bolt upgraded to 2TB and cablecard paired pretty quickly....


Do you need to add a more powerful brick for the 2TB drive?


----------



## ji0005 (Sep 28, 2007)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Do you need to add a more powerful brick for the 2TB drive?


I only added the drive. I followed the youtube video that is out there for how to remove the cover and get the drive out, then just popped in the new drive. It booted right up. I guess we will see if I run into any issues. It hasnt even been 24 hours yet.

I went with this drive:
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Spinp...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

I have not heard the chirping that people complained about in late 2015 with this model. But, again, I am less than 24 hours in.. so we will see.


----------



## Torgo (Dec 31, 2001)

1TB Bolt for sale at Bestbuy.com for $310 right now

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bo...=8575135&loc=0&id=1219735497712&skuId=4357600


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Torgo said:


> 1TB Bolt for sale at Bestbuy.com for $310 right now
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bo...=8575135&loc=0&id=1219735497712&skuId=4357600


Same price as on Amazon.

The 500mb one is $250 now on sale on BB, still more expensive than on Amazon.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

thyname said:


> Same price as on Amazon.
> 
> The 500mb one is $250 now on sale on BB, still more expensive than on Amazon.


Yeah, but Best Buy will pricematch Amazon.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

poppagene said:


> Yeah, but Best Buy will pricematch Amazon.


Correct!

Just picked up one now at BB (the 500MB). Price matched Amazon with no problems.

Question: should I activate now, or wait until my scheduled FIOS install next week? I heard it takes hours to activate this from Tivo side


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Do you still get the one year of service for free if you don't buy the Bolt from TiVo?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

lujan said:


> Do you still get the one year of service for free if you don't buy the Bolt from TiVo?


Yes. One year TiVo service is included no matter where you buy it from. I checked on this before I bought mine from BB. It also says so in the box


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

heySkippy said:


> I'll wait until they have a model that plays nice in stacks. That humped design is beyond stupid.


Nothing plays nice in stacks. They overheat.

You can put it atop the stack.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HobokenSkier said:


> Nothing plays nice in stacks. They overheat.
> 
> You can put it atop the stack.


TiVo has a fan in all the units so what on top will not heat up the unit, on the Bolt the stack item may fall off


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

lessd said:


> TiVo has a fan in all the units so what on top will not heat up the unit, on the Bolt the stack item may fall off


But an ATV or Roku won't stack nicely either. We still buy those.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

thyname said:


> Yes. One year TiVo service is included no matter where you buy it from. I checked on this before I bought mine from BB. It also says so in the box


Thanks, I placed the order for the 500 Gb unit. I hope TiVo won't get back at us after the year is over when it comes times to renewing service? Will lifetime cost more then? It seems that TiVo always has a way of making back any $$$$ it might have lost at the beginning of a sale?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lujan said:


> Thanks, I placed the order for the 500 Gb unit. I hope TiVo won't get back at us after the year is over when it comes times to renewing service? Will lifetime cost more then? It seems that TiVo always has a way of making back any $$$$ it might have lost at the beginning of a sale?


No one knows what it will cost next year. Heck, it has bounced all over the place for the roamio lately.

As for renewing, you give them a credit card when activating. Next year, they auto renew unless you tell them to turn off your service and then the TiVo is pretty useless.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

lujan said:


> Thanks, I placed the order for the 500 Gb unit. I hope TiVo won't get back at us after the year is over when it comes times to renewing service? Will lifetime cost more then? It seems that TiVo always has a way of making back any $$$$ it might have lost at the beginning of a sale?


Currently there is a $400 lifetime service promotion. Lifetime or as they call it all in will likely cost $600 after your first year at current pricing.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> No one knows what it will cost next year. Heck, it has bounced all over the place for the roamio lately.
> 
> As for renewing, you give them a credit card when activating. Next year, they auto renew unless you tell them to turn off your service and then the TiVo is pretty useless.


I got my Bolt today and setting it up was so simple compared to the first one I setup (Premiere) 6 years ago. I couldn't believe how small it is compared to the Premiere. A couple of things I noticed right away. They changed the location of the "Zoom" and "Guide" buttons. I'm used to finding those based on touch now and it's going to take some getting used to in order to know the new locations. I gave them a credit card that expires before the year is up so good luck with them auto-renewing. If I can get a good price I'll get the lifetime but if not, I'll just cancel.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

lujan said:


> I got my Bolt today and setting it up was so simple compared to the first one I setup (Premiere) 6 years ago. I couldn't believe how small it is compared to the Premiere. A couple of things I noticed right away. They changed the location of the "Zoom" and "Guide" buttons. I'm used to finding those based on touch now and it's going to take some getting used to in order to know the new locations. I gave them a credit card that expires before the year is up so good luck with them auto-renewing. If I can get a good price I'll get the lifetime but if not, I'll just cancel.


I also noticed that the network functions were highly inconsistent when connected to network wirelessly. Once I connected via Ethernet cable it seems to have cleared up all the network problems.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is my dilemma:

I purchased Bolt in preparation for my FIOS install yesterday (4/16/16). Due the strike, Verizon canceled my install. I had to call to reschedule, but the earliest I had available was 5/7/16 (the absolute earliest they had was 5/3, but it did not work for my schedule, work and all).

Since I purchased the Bolt from Best Buy, I have 30 days to return it as Elite member. This means that I am cutting it very close for the return (the install date of 5/7 is the very last date of the deadline for the return). 

Should I return it now, and get a new one close to the install date, especially considering the fact that the Verizon strike may last longer? I hate returning things, unless absolutely necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Why do you think you will return it? Because you won't like TiVo or because you think it won't work? The latter is completely unfounded.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> Why do you think you will return it? Because you won't like TiVo or because you think it won't work? The latter is completely unfounded.


To be clear, I am very familiar with TiVo. I have had TiVo since 2002, before the cable card was introduced (somebody may remember the TiVo box controlling Comcast box via the IR sensors - completely unreliable).

The problem is, as my various experiences can tell with various cable providers, TiVo has often issues working with cable. Maybe because they really don't want tivo and want their own equipment to be used - that's how they make money.

While I had many instances in the past when TiVo worked great, some experiences have been awful. When I purchased this place back in August 2014, there were major issues with TiVo and Cox - right from the start. I had a Tivo Roamio Plus and two minis, and it was a nightmare with my setup - both in my main Roamio and in my Minis - signal issues, pixalations on TVs, MoCA issues in Minis. After multiple visits from Cox and troubleshooting from TiVo (they always blame each other), I decided to cancel Cox Tv and sold all my TiVo equipment on Craigslist. Went to Directv and I am really, really happy with them.

All my issues are document on this very forum (under Roamio)

Don't take me wrong, I love TiVo (interface, features, etc. etc.), but I can't say I am very optimistic on the prospects of it working properly with Verizon FIOS, maybe based on my previous experiences - thus wanted to keep the options open, so that I don't get stuck with Bolt, if it does not work well with FIOS.

Obviously, there have been long periods of time in the past when everything was flawless between the two (cable co and TiVo).

Also, from my experience, properly pairing cable card can be hit or miss. The good news with FIOS is that no tuning adapter is needed, so one less piece of equipment in the chain to worry about.

One may ask, why I am going back to TiVo:

Don't take me wrong, I am very happy with Directv. However, when I wanted to upgrade my internet from crappy Cox to FIOS, I found out that it was cheaper to do the Triple Play than just doing internet and phone. As strange as it may sound.

So, I decided to switch one of my three tvs to Verizon, and TiVo came immediately in my mind for that one tv, as the Verizon box they sent me in the mail is ancient, used, two-tuner, huge, etc.

Again, I can't be 100% sure that Bolt will work - thus trying to keep my options open.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The bolt will work perfectly with fios. Fios is a national provider unlike Comcast and cox. What works in one place works in another. I have fios and the bolt worked right out of the box. 

I understand your concern but there really is no need to worry. I had fios in house about 4 or 5 years for extra locals and Internet when a tree I cannot trim or take down destroyed my access to directv most of the year. I bought a bolt, picked up a cable card at the fios store near me and paired it right away. Since I dropped down to one fios box and added two minis. 

I'm keeping the fios box for on demand and extra tuners but all linear is recorded on the bolt and it works great.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> The bolt will work perfectly with fios. Fios is a national provider unlike Comcast and cox. What works in one place works in another. I have fios and the bolt worked right out of the box.
> 
> I understand your concern but there really is no need to worry. I had fios in house about 4 or 5 years for extra locals and Internet when a tree I cannot trim or take down destroyed my access to directv most of the year. I bought a bolt, picked up a cable card at the fios store near me and paired it right away. Since I dropped down to one fios box and added two minis.
> 
> I'm keeping the fios box for on demand and extra tuners but all linear is recorded on the bolt and it works great.


Huh? Verizon is no more a national provider that Comcast or cox. Comcast I would say probably has twice the footprint over fios


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Huh? Verizon is no more a national provider that Comcast or cox. Comcast I would say probably has twice the footprint over fios


National in terms of an overall system. It is all central. Comcast is a patchwork, for instance. Different equipment in different areas. Fios is centralized using local hubs.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

lessd said:


> TiVo was selling a Roamio Pro (and may still be doing that) with All-in for $600, so a 6 year old Premiere at $349 sounds OK to me, but I would first give though in spending another $250 for the Roamio Pro, a much better TiVo. I got a Roamio Plus for my kids home just before they ran out of them for $450 inc Lifetime.


Thank you for the feedback. They deemed our current TiVo dead so we are doing an "exchange" for a Premiere for $83.74. The transfer of the Lifetime will be additional $199. So, $282.74 to get a TiVo back in our family room. As a mini-bonus our old TiVo did not run Netflix and the new one does.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Amazon OOS

But Best Butt has it on sale this week for $232


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

so if i buy a 4k tv why would i need a bolt ? i curently have a roamio pro. does the 4k bolt upscale to 4k and so what if it does?, afterall dont most 4k tvs upscale to 4k? just wondring if i need a 4k bolt if the tv or av receiver can pass through 4k.  or is it because of the 4k apps which the 4k tv would have plus i also have a roku 4, which is why i think i dont need the tivo bolt. or am i wrong?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

4K is useless without 4k content, and its useless unless you have a very big screen and are sitting close to it.

3d&4k- useless for most people

that and ATSC3.0 -- all designed to milk more money

unless you have a hUUUUUge, I mean hUUUUUge TV


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

celtic pride said:


> so if i buy a 4k tv why would i need a bolt ? i curently have a roamio pro. does the 4k bolt upscale to 4k and so what if it does?, afterall dont most 4k tvs upscale to 4k? just wondring if i need a 4k bolt if the tv or av receiver can pass through 4k.  or is it because of the 4k apps which the 4k tv would have plus i also have a roku 4, which is why i think i dont need the tivo bolt. or am i wrong?


No you are not wrong. The Bolt was never designed to replace your Roamio Pro, it was design to replace the base Roamio and to try and get new to TiVo customers.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

foghorn2 said:


> 4K is useless without 4k content, and its useless unless you have a very big screen and are sitting close to it.
> 
> 3d&4k- useless for most people
> 
> ...


As I stated in the previous post the Bolt was designed to replace the base Roamio, and it does a good job adding lots of upgrades beyond just 4K. My hope is that as time goes on Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, etc. will start using h.265 for general (720p & 1080p) streaming which for people like me with no real high speed Internet option available (best I can buy is 9.5 Mbps) should mean we get better 1080p streaming (right now Amazon will only stream at 720p for me).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

celtic pride said:


> so if i buy a 4k tv why would i need a bolt ?


If/when 4K cable channels show up, you'll want it for that.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

wmcbrine said:


> If/when 4K cable channels show up, you'll want it for that.


That and I enjoy the apps better on the TiVo over my Samsung. The mlb app sucks on Samsung and vudu is only hdx support also. Only thing I am missing is Amazon 4K which is fine because there is nothing I there I would watch


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

O.K. thanks ! I guess no big hurry then, or at least wait until i buy a 4k tv,I've been wating for the new HDR or dolby vision 4k models which are just now starting to come out. I'll concentrate on that for now, and hopefully some day the networks and other channels will be available in 4k.thanks for clarifying that up for me!


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

celtic pride said:


> so if i buy a 4k tv why would i need a bolt ?


4K on the Bolt is streaming. Focus on getting a 4K TV that has the apps for 4K content streaming you want (Netflix, Amazon, ...) and you don't need the Bolt. Cable companies still have not nailed down a 4K transmission spec for coax. One is streaming 4K content over IP.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

celtic pride said:


> so if i buy a 4k tv why would i need a bolt ? i curently have a roamio pro. does the 4k bolt upscale to 4k and so what if it does?, afterall dont most 4k tvs upscale to 4k? just wondring if i need a 4k bolt if the tv or av receiver can pass through 4k.  or is it because of the 4k apps which the 4k tv would have plus i also have a roku 4, which is why i think i dont need the tivo bolt. or am i wrong?


Upscaling to 4k isn't the same as native 4k.

No TV that I know of is broadcast in 4k, so you don't need a Bolt for that, yet.

If you have the Roku 4, it will give you 4k with certain content, like some from Netflix and Amazon.

That the Bolt *can* do 4k is mostly about the future. Think 2 or 3 years from now, when TV is broadcast in it.


----------

